# This isn't normal...help!



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

This morning when I was brushing Winston I noticed the roof of his mouth was "soft" like a fluid filled pouch. Anyone familiar with what might be causing this? Is there a home treatment or is it serious? I am not really happy with his vet and he is not crazy about car rides.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

A trip to the vet is in order, not something to mess with. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yep - vets as soon as possible. If you don't like your vet, find another but don't risk your dog's health because of it please.

And yes, please let us know how things go.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree - vet it is! Find another one or ask around to see who is great in your area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Doesn't sound normal. I hope you get to the bottom of this. Sending get better vibes.


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

I would certainly go to another vet. Keep us updated! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

So it appears that it may just be his salivary glands filling, and emptying! I never knew! Dogs have salivary glands in the roof of their mouth. Usually they are not noticeable. I was told to just watch and as long as they empty, and don't stay filled aka soft, or he seems bothered in any way that was probably all it was. I was checking the roof of his mouth and it would be firm. Very interesting....I am hoping that IS all it is. I feel pretty good about it. He is his usual rambunctious self, good appetite, chewing on everything as usual, active, etc. thanks everyone for your support!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh whew! You must be relieved. That sounds logical. So happy for you.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

thanks for letting us know, and I've learned something too! Who knew???


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Interesting! I'm going to go look down Chanter's mouth when I get home!


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Interesting, I learned something new too. I'm glad it was nothing.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I am sure none of our poodles will be happy any of us read this because we will all be prying open mouths and looking now!  Glad it was nothing to worry about!


----------



## cocobolo (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, thank you again for this. I think we noticed something similar a short while ago, but all seems OK now. Good to know what it was.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

katbrat said:


> I am sure none of our poodles will be happy any of us read this because we will all be prying open mouths and looking now!  Glad it was nothing to worry about!


lol, I was just thinking that I can't wait to get home an look in everyone's mouths now.


----------

